
Tmux 2.3 released - okket
https://github.com/tmux/tmux/releases/tag/2.3
======
pawadu
> Incompatible Changes

None in this release, but previous releases often broke _something_. Thanks to
that, I can no longer use the same configuration/scripts on multiple
platforms.

Are there really and valid reasons for breaking things in a mature product
like this? Do the developers understand how much trouble a "minor change" can
cause for millions of users?

